# Bandsaw jig to quarter saw small logs



## Split (Aug 21, 2013)

Does anyone know how I might be able to quarter saw some small logs with a bandsaw?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I tried doing a search here for band saw sleds and could not find any to post.

If you do an online search will see several example of them you can modify to fit your needs.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Maybe http://lumberjocks.com/projects/97927

I tried 
Bandsaw resaw sleds :"lumberjocks.com"


----------



## jsf (Feb 21, 2014)

Not sure if this is what you are looking for or not but try this…

Log Mill

Jeff


----------



## Lumchuck (Feb 9, 2011)

Ive trying to find one too, I run across some spalted Maple in my wood pile now and again sure would like to figure a way to run some of that thru my 20 in bandsaw. I was thinking of a long table that makes an infeed and outfeed extention, sort of wrap around the bed with a miter slot running the length. Then some kind of adjustable fence sled that would have a runner in the miter sled. Screw the log on the sleds fence run it thru, then move it over for the next cut. Maybe someone has done something like this and could get us on the right track.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

This article & plans for building a band saw sled one of the best around. You always adjust that plan & build one to meet your needs

http://www.americanwoodworker.com/userdocs/articles/200008/main/index.html

Can see several different styles on YouTube.


----------

